# Do You Like This Aria (Part 33)?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Duet by Handel "As steals the morn upon the night" (_L'Allegro_, HWV 55) with Amanda Forsythe and Thomas Cooley, Voices of Music 4KHeaven. Heaven indeed.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Heaven indeed, a magical duet showing complete mastery of the human voice and orchestra. Damn, we don't get music like this anymore. I wonder what people used to do when they listened to new music like this each day.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I like the aria but I hope that the music in heaven is better.

By the way, this thread, according to management, should be in the classical music polls subforum. Why didn't you comply?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

I checked ‘Yes I like it but it’s not heaven’ only because there wasn’t a choice for: ‘I like it, but it’s not heaven for me, but I can see why it is for others’.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I like the aria but I hope that the music in heaven is better.
> 
> By the way, this thread, according to management, should be in the classical music polls subforum. Why didn't you comply?


I'm not even aware about polls subforum. Ah well, the moderators can move it then.

(We might get avant-garde noise music in heaven, too. :lol


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, I like it but it's not heaven, as stated


----------

